# PENN Surfmaster 200 HELP!!!



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok y'all, I've got some questions for those of you who have experience with the PENN surfmaster series (or even the squidder or jigmaster series).

I have an old surfmaster 200 that my Pa'pa gave me years ago, it's given me alot good use on my 10' rod for throwing 1-3 oz weights and bait, just recently I decided to pair it up with a 12' 3-8oz Okuma Longitude rod, problem is since I've done this I seem to be having alot more backlashes.

I have the reel loaded with 20# bbg and 50# ande for the shocker tied with a Bimini to noname, I haven't noticed the knots going through the guides so I don't think that is the problem

I've just been throwing 3oz weights with it so far no power casts, just lobbing it.....I'm just SICK of the back lashing and birdsnests!!!

I've got the adjustment knob tightened down as tight as it will go by hand, I just don't know what the problem is, anyone have any suggestions?

All tips welcome! Tight lines, God bless!


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

That 3 oz weight may not be enough weight to keep the line coming off the reel - as it dies in the air that heavy spool wants to keep spinning. Try 'lobbing' a 6 oz. and put that thumb to use. Or.... put that 200 on the shelf just breakdown and buy a saltist or a squall... You will love either one. YMMV. Let us know how it goes... Bob


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree step up to 6oz and try it


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The difference in rods is probably where your problem lies. Once you figure out what weight the new rod throws best, you shouldn't have a problem out of the reel. With a range of 3-8, I would think 5-6oz would be about right. But that is part of the fun, casting and casting until you figure out where it is.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Agree with all of the above...PLUS: 1) What type of spool is on the reel? 2) What do you mean by "adjustment knob"? The only reason the knob on the left sideplate should be adjusted is to control the side-to-side play in the spool...NOT to control the casting. You have probably destroyed the internal pieces of that "bearing". (It's still called a bearing, but it's not a ball bearing like in the Squidder). My suggestion is to get an aluminum spool if you don't have one already, and get it Magged. I'd be more than happy to help you out. The ONLY thing I charge the folks on this forum is ACTUAL shipping to and from, and any parts I have to purchase at actual cost. HOWEVER...I have most parts in stock, including mags, so if I have the part, there is no charge...just shipping. PM me if I can help you out at all.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sprtsracer so sorry for the late response man, and thanks for the offer. But it's actually casting great now as long as I'm throwing 5oz or so, but as per your question it still has the old Bakelite spool on it and yea I was meaning I had the spool play knob set to where there is no play at all. I've had that reel for years and I treat it like a king when I'm off the water. I deep clean this reel regularly and replace parts as needed, including the bushings and drag washers which are all practically new. But I am looking to upgrade to a slosh 30 very soon so that will be a new adventure!


----------

